

Ask HN: What support solution do you use? - mise

I'm a solo owner, working in my spare time. I intend on brining on an outside contractor to help with "tier 1" support.<p>The support/customer interaction emails easily pile up in Gmail.<p>What customer support solution do you use, and what's the nature of your site? Zendesk? Google Apps?
======
verelo
At <http://www.verelo.com> we use Zendesk.

Honestly i cant complain, its not cheap...but its pretty decent. My favorite
part is the tab you can add to your page, 90% of our support requests come in
on that tab...its very useful to know the page etc that the support request
came in on. The Zendesk tool captures all that for you, pretty nice.

